# Rats wanted in and around Las Vegas/Henderson area



## achapoh13 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here soon i plan on adopting 2 rats however im trying to avoid getting them from a pet store. anyone know where i can get some from a breeder or resources to point me in the right direction

Any help is appreciated thank you!


----------



## BlueBarry3121 (May 5, 2013)

Im going to start breeding rats. I live in las Vegas so if you are still interested, please let me know.


----------

